# acoustic panel that can be leaned on?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

for acoustic panels, are there any that if my head happens to tilt back and come into contact with it, it won't release fiberglass or dusts. The reason is I have 3" behind my sofa, I usually won't touch it if I lean back, but I might. how about the 2" thick accoustic cotton panels? This could be quite a short strip but unfortunately want to be good stuff as it is at ear level. I heard foam isn't good but there are some foam that is good.

Also I am hoping to stay away from fiberglass material as my wife have a immediate skin reaction to the dust.
Do you guys know what is used inside GIK panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We use mineral wool inside our panels as the core. Just leaning back against it shouldn't be a problem - unless you start beating it with a ball bat 

Bryan


----------

